# Rear Strut problem anyone else



## Spiz641 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Rear Shocks problem anyone else*

HI I have a 2005 GTO and noticed today the roads felt really bummpy i didnt think anything of it till i got home i took some packages out of the trunk and leaned on it the rear went all the way down and if u push on it its very mushy anyone else have this problem I am going to be making an appt tomorrow with the dealer should be covered Right??


----------



## Spiz641 (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP... Gettin kinda worried about the Goat does anyone think this is serious or just easy warrenty work


----------

